# Avrcp on 4.2.2 rom?



## jpin321 (Feb 24, 2012)

To avoid "badmouthing" any other roms. I'll start a general post here.

Does anyone know of a 4.2.2 rom that has avrcp meta data working? Just installed a new head unit and would like to have this feature working.

Thanks in advance.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

It's not been done yet due to the changes in the bluetooth stack. No 4.2 ROM has it yet.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bungle (Jun 28, 2012)

Why did they do this? I just don't understand why they wouldn't just implement it into stock android to begin with.


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

Meta data never worked on stock. I don't know why they didn't add it either. Also like it's silly stock doesn't have a reboot option when all manufacturer versions of Android have it. Not impressed with the bluedroid stack. I think bluez is better and I saw the feature list is nice now on bluez.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jpin321 (Feb 24, 2012)

So anyone wanting this should go to the below link and star this maybe with enough hits it can be added.

http://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=48321&sort=-id&colspec=ID%20Type%20Status%20Owner%20Summary%20Stars

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jpin321 (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks guys saw a lot of comments come across after I posted this not sure if it's related or a coincidence but thought I would thank anyone who stared or commented.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jpin321 (Feb 24, 2012)

Any news on this being reworked into a rom? I saw some stuff about this getting added in 4.3 but then no news of 4.3. I'm confused lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

jpin321 said:


> Any news on this being reworked into a rom? I saw some stuff about this getting added in 4.3 but then no news of 4.3. I'm confused lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Won't be included in any roms until Google releases the API/Source.


----------

